# RSPCA staff stunned after person calls emergency line to say 'seagull looks sad becau



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*RSPCA staff stunned after person calls emergency line to say 'seagull looks sad because it's sitting in the rain' *








RSPCA staff were stunned when a member of the public called their emergency line to say a seagull was looking sad because it was sitting in the rain. 
Another caller asked the animal welfare organisation to help get a spider out of her sink, while a man wanted them to remove ladybirds climbing up a wall. 
The calls were among more than a million fielded by the RSPCA so far in 2009 - one every 29 seconds.

One driver reported a 'slow-moving tortoise' on the hard shoulder of a motorway, only for Highways Agency officials to find a deflated football. 
A 'bat' hanging from a bedroom ceiling was actually a patch of damp, while one woman called the emergency number to ask them to reserve a chair she saw in their charity shop window. 
Another woman complained that the farm next door smelt, and a man wanted advice on why his cat did not purr. 
A spokesman said: 'Although we have a little laugh at these stories, the RSPCA would like to remind everyone that the 24-hour advice line is for reporting serious cases or emergencies concerning animal welfare.'

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

WTF :laugh:

Where is the common sense??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Some people are just dense, thats all can be said !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe they could give the gull an umbrella?... 
 but how would the poor bird carry a rolled brolly, + fly?! 
ya can;t put it under a wing,  and take off... cuz ya need 2 wings 
2 fly, LOL. 

ppl are silly; * so long as the bird is decently FED, * they are OK in rain, 
even frigid cold, with calories to burn. if the bird is starving, it makes no diff 
if it is a lovely sunny day, with mild temps and plenty of water to drink - 
they gotta EAT. birds burn a lotta kilocalories; very demanding metabolism. 
birds do things fast; get sick incredibly fast, burn food fast, die fast when 
they are ill, (and if they are lucky or get good nursing), heal fast.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a herring gull - one of the best and most successful bird species in the UK. More of them now live inland that on the coast. If it looks unhappy - then buy some chips and feed it...lol... but beware, they tend to mug people and up close they are big & scary! Maybe that's what it was doing anyway - they're not stoopid.

Join the queue of cars coming thru customs at Dover for instance... bored people stuck in long lines of traffic, look up row and there's one seagull per car... in perfect line. Cos people tend to chuck out whatever edibles they have lurking in their car... perhaps through boredom, but the herring gulls are quick to pick up on that.

Cars move on a little... so do the gulls....one per car, that's the rule. They're an instiution in themselves, and much more judicious than the real customs service.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> maybe they could give the gull an umbrella?...
> but how would the poor bird carry a rolled brolly, + fly?!
> ya can;t put it under a wing,  and take off... cuz ya need 2 wings
> 2 fly, LOL.
> ...


They hold the umbrella with their feet duh


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's a herring gull - one of the best and most successful bird species in the UK. More of them now live inland that on the coast. If it looks unhappy - then buy some chips and feed it...lol... but beware, they tend to mug people and up close they are big & scary! Maybe that's what it was doing anyway - they're not stoopid.
> 
> Join the queue of cars coming thru customs at Dover for instance... bored people stuck in long lines of traffic, look up row and there's one seagull per car... in perfect line. Cos people tend to chuck out whatever edibles they have lurking in their car... perhaps through boredom, but the herring gulls are quick to pick up on that.
> 
> Cars move on a little... so do the gulls....one per car, that's the rule. They're an instiution in themselves, and much more judicious than the real customs service.


apparently one stole my mums ice cream off her when she was little. She still hatest hem now


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to work for the fire brigade in Newcastle upon Tyne and one day we had a call-out because a gull was stuck in the mud of the Tyne. The tide would have come back in within an hour or so but the RSPCA insisted we took 5 engines out and 15 firefighters to help free this gull.

I don't even want to imagine how much that operation cost.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

People are insane! They should charge each person who phones the line unnecessarily - that would help deter timewasters and help them get funds!!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesnt suprise me at all! unfortunatly u get used to these stupid comments when u work for rspca!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't beable to keep my mouth shut if people like that phoned. Probaly why I wouldn't work in a call centre


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re sequeena -
> _ They hold the umbrella with their feet duh _


hey, queena! :--)

LOL, now Why?! didn;t i think of that?!! :lol: thanks, :laugh: i am still chortling... 
--- terry


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

metame said:


> apparently one stole my mums ice cream off her when she was little. She still hatest hem now


One stole my brothers burger out of his hand hahaha it was the funniest thing ever!!

Oh i do love hearing stories like this! 
Not animal related but i work in police custody and someone called in to us (civillians) because she had lost her keys around the house...

haha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> hey, queena! :--)
> 
> LOL, now Why?! didn;t i think of that?!! :lol: thanks, :laugh: i am still chortling...
> --- terry


I'm here all week


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i spent more than 5-years as a volunteer, EVERY week for a shift from 9-am to 2-pm and often later, 
before i gave-up - mostly due to burn-out from trying desperately to convince repeat callers to * PLEASE, please please please PLEASE keep their CATS as  indoors pets  only... *

i was so dam*ed tired of folks with multiple cats roaming at large, calling to ask us to * Pick Up! * the punctured, torn, terrified, shocky, etc, victims of cats - literally 75% of our calls year-round, and almost 90% of calls during spring fledging and autumn small-mammal seasons (bunnies, squirrels). 
i just ran out of patience, it was always... * ...but my Fluffy just lo-o-o-oves to go out! *

*No - Fluffy just Lo-o-o-oves playing with live toys, which may or may not be DEAD when Fluffy is done toying with them, and which Fluffy may or may not bring home as trophies... 
Queens who have reared a litter are the Most-Likely cats to trophy; many neutered Ms never trophy at all. 
and many cat-victims die in a week or less, due to massive infection or inability post-attack to fly, walk, hunt, get food + water, get under cover, etc. 
a slow death by stravation or dehydration is no better than a relatively fast death by predation... In My Professional Opinion, wildlife cannot afford the extra pressure of cats as predators, period. *

Wisconsin is the only state that did a long-running study of free-roaming OWNED pet-cats, and they estimated the toll on Wisconsin wildlife alone to be 17 Million wild animals, annually, dying directly at the time, or later of injuries inflicted by OWNED pet-cats. 
that is one state - and that study did not address the highly-significant problem of feral cats.

_ pet-owners only think of * my Fluffy... *__*
not of every cat-owner in the town, county, state, region or nation, ALL turning Fluffy out to enjoy the outdoors, and the smorgasbord there.   every bloody year, every bloody day... 
EVERY bloody season, :mad2: * they will not even keep them in for the few weeks of peak fledgling or juvie-mammal season. :crying: _

there are now 72 Million pet-cats in USA households... i try not to think of the carnage, too often - and i have no way to visualize 
the sheer numbers of dead, crippled, dying wildlife. :nonod: it is simply too enormous to grasp. 
sobered again, 
--- terry


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

My pet was ill for couple of days ago, and I was much worried about my pet. Now my worry is gone as I have visited a site *directoryhorses.com* which give me suggestion about how to cure pet. I have taken these suggestions and apply on my pet. Now my pet is improving day by day. May this site will also help you.


----------

